# fog light cap removal



## videoeditor1 (Dec 25, 2009)

hi all, i'm new here and the name is richard. my wife has a 2006 frontier crewcab with a chrome bumper and black scalloped caps where the fog lights should be. i've found the additional wiring for the fog lamps next to the bumper and i also found out i can't figure out how to remove the caps.
there are two or three small plastic clips that hold the cap from coming out the front of the bumper, but the clips themselves don't move in or out.
i wanted to have this ready today, of all days, for our late night drive up to the snow country. i also have the new light stem needed and can use any and all help.
thanks,
richard:newbie:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check these links, I think you want to look at the LT.PDF and the EI.PDF - see if that helps:

http://www.********.com/FSM/frontier/2006_Frontier/

Substitute *********** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought they had little fingers that kept them in, you should just have to squeeze and push (from the back side of course)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you get them installed?


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

just push them out from behind. they are only "snapped in". also, there is factory wiring for the fog lights in every fronty. it is just taped up high towards the headlights...


----------

